# Bringing our dog to Crete



## Lynandray (Feb 15, 2020)

We are planning to move to Crete, either permanently or for six months each year. We would be bringing our dog with us but have lots of related concerns. We're reluctant to fly him over from the UK and are wondering about driving or whether it is possible to make the journey by rail? Is accidental (or even deliberate!) poisoning a worry when living in Crete - he will not wander the streets but will be walked on a lead but let off to run in any places that are safe. Are stray dogs a problem? We know about the many strays and farm dogs - are they known to attack pets? We are looking at property in the Rethymnon/ Chania area which we know pretty well but, because houses are so much cheaper in the east we plan to take a holiday first in Lassithi to see if that end of the island would suit us. Are there different problems or attitudes in different areas? And what about vets? Does Crete have vets with modern attitudes to pets - we are used to modern practices and vets who accept our pets are part of the family and worry about getting the 'farm' type who sees animals as livestock. Is veterinary care as good as health care for humans in Crete? Just to be clear - not bringing him is not an option. 
We'd love to talk to anyone else who has confronted these problems. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Going To Greece (May 25, 2020)

Hi

Get a private fly


----------



## just us 2020 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi

We too are moving to Greece but Zakynthos. We too are or should I say Was concerned but vets are good abroad. We are also flying private, expensive but we think worth it to know our animals are not put under too much stress regarding the usual crating on a normal flight. On a private flight they sit with you not in a hold. We are taking a labrador & 2 cats, around November/December 2020, if all goes to plan with the sale of our house.

Don't for get to have all the vaccinations up to date & just as important is there Rabies Jab, this must be done 4months before travelling from the UK to Greece.

Hope you get sorted.


----------

